# Help with the process of rooting a EVO 3d



## jon

I have never rooted a phone but with with the advantage of doing so I would like to try it. If anyone would be willing to help me out with that it would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Samuel2706

Try revolutionary, its what i used to root gf sensation.


----------



## jon

Thanks... I was trying to do it last night once I downloaded the zip file and the prompt window come up it didn't give the set# does the set# come from my phone


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

When you go to rEVOloutionary.io and click download a pop-up comes up asking for information about your phone. Your serial number is the bottom number on the sticker underneath your battery. After you copy the SN replace the battery. Press and hold the volume down key while holding it press and release the power button. When the HBOOT screen comes up your HBOOT version will be the second row. Use the volume keys to navigate to reboot, press power to select. With this data you can generate a beta key on rEVOlutionary.io this beta key is what you need to use the tool. Make sure your phone is in USB debugging mode (Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Applications -> Developement) The entire zip directory of the tool will need to be extracted.


----------



## Neogenx

Easiest way, imo, make sure your phone is disconnected from the computer, install the htc drivers..hook the phone up. Make sure in the device manager on the computer, it shows up as a disk drive..once this is done. You can open up Revolutionary's file and it will connect to your phone. It will show you the two things you need, which is your serial number and your hboot version. Then go to their website and put in that information.. it'll generate a key which is what the program on your computer will ask for. Cut and paste it into CMD ( Left hand corner of the box, you can click that and hit edit -> then paste. Hit " enter " and it'll go through the process of unlocking the S-off. 
Once this is done.. it'll ask if you want to flash Clockwork Mod.. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Either way, You can can use Team Win Project's recovery, label this file as " PG86IMG " and place this file on the root of your SD Card. Boot into the boot loader.. it'll pick up the file and install the recovery. Now.. you have s-off and recovery. Once this has been achieved, let the phone boot up...remove the PG file you created... find Super User zip file ... place that on the root of the SD Card. Boot into the boot loader again.. this time go into recovery..flash from zip file..and flash Super User. 
Now you have accomplished S-Off, Recovery and Superuser. 
Now turn the phone on, let it run it's updates.. try to make a phone call and you'll probably receive " error 16 " no worries, stay on the line and tell Sprint Customer Service you received error 16 and to help.. they'll walk you through it.. takes 5 minutes.

Rooted... and enjoy!


----------

